# A Case for Infant Baptism - Confessions of a Former Baptist (sermonaudio)



## Mayflower (Oct 9, 2005)

I just listened this sermon by Robert J. McKelvey a former credobaptist who turned to a paedobaptist. It's great

http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?currSection=sermonsspeaker&sermonID=831051405


----------

